# Do you know what the "Huffing Sound" means?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had Carley going on 4 months, last week she started making this ... for lack of a better word, "huffing sound". She is blowing out of mouth several times in a row. She will do it a few times and then stop. This is the 3rd time that this has happened and it seems to be getting worst. Sometimes she gags at the end of the huffing? Now that I know all the health problems with Poodles, I am getting so upset. Does anyone know anything about this? Thanks


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My poodle has a whole range of sounds he makes, including huffing. His huffing is definitely communication, though. He's usually either trying to get my attention for something, or he is challenging the poodle in the mirror :smile:.

Could yours be a reverse sneeze type of thing? I know those come out as weird sounds.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I was thinking reverse sneeze, as well. I have had several dogs who had that problem. If she doesn't seem to be able to swallow on her own, which usually stops it immediately, gently rub her throat as you would giving her a pill. This will cause her to swallow and the cough should stop. I always thought of this like when humans get hiccups. My first toy did this terribly and always needed help to stop.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know for sure, but I think maybe her stomach was hurting. I have started feeding my older shih tuz some apple slices to try to add moisture to her diet and Carley cleans up after them . Lastnight she finally threw up and the apple was clearly undigested. She calmed down after that. I was up with her until 2:00 . I can't remember for sure if she had apple the other two times , but I know I did give Zoe' apple twice before... At any rate, I am going to see to it that Carley does not get apple again and see if this stops. Thanks!


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

My Ranger, a welsh corgi, has done that occasionally ever since he was a baby and he is 8 years old now. He does exactly like you described, but once he gags he goes on like nothing ever happened. He also has sneezing fits when he doesn't like something, like when he sees me petting the cat or another dog. So, I don't know if the huffing is some means of attention getting or not, but he doesn't seem to be affected by it.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I found out that the "huffing sound" is a sign of stress. So Carley could very well had a upset tummy and it could mean something completely differant next time. Just wanted to let you guys know.


----------

